# Bike paths in the Pasadena/So. Pasadena area



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

I live in Sacramento. I mostly ride the bike trail on the American River Parkway.

I will be spending a few days around the 4th of July in So. Pasadena and I would like to do some training rides off the streets (I have a road bike), if possible.

I would be willing to drive to the coast if the quality of the ride warrants it. Some climbing is OK, as long it is not too brutal (I am building my base). 

Any and all suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

When I am in town, I go and ride around the Rose Bowl. You can ride the hills to the North and West of there with no problem as they are residential. There is little to no traffic.

There is also a criterium that runs around the rose bowl at 5:55 PM every Tuesday and Thursday. You could find out about many group rides there. 

http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/seasonal/rose_bowl.htm

Or you can Call Hrach for days and times of any group rides...

Velo Pasadena 
2562 E Colorado Blvd 
Pasadena, CA 91107
(626) 304-0064 

Have fun.


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'll follow up on your suggestions.

Once again, thanks


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ademarzi said:


> I would be willing to drive to the coast if the quality of the ride warrants it. Some climbing is OK, as long it is not too brutal (I am building my base).


a trip to L.A. without a coastal ride is wasted, IMO.

Drive to Brentwood, park on/near San Vicente and head west to Ocean, then catch PCH north up to wherever your legs want to take you; Topanga Cyn, Malibu Cyn, or just up to a destination like Cross Creek (Malibu) or further on to Trancas Market on PCH.

lots of options there, but beware the coast on the 4th, it'll be a zoo.


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

Hollywood,

It sounds really intriguing to do the coast. I lived in LA for more that 20 years, but I did not ride bikes then, just MC.

I've been to many of the roads and places you mentioned, and I agree it has to be a must!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a way to get to Redondo Beach from Venice without encountering much traffic?

I do not relish riding on streets that much.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

ademarzi said:


> Is there a way to get to Redondo Beach from Venice without encountering much traffic?
> 
> I do not relish riding on streets that much.


The beach bike path will take you there. You have to be on city streets through Marina del Ray, and maybe in one or two other spots, but the bike lane is well marked.

If you want to do this route at a fast pace, it is best to do it in the early in the morning. As the day wears on the crowds will form and you'll have to slow down.

JSR


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

JSR said:


> The beach bike path will take you there. You have to be on city streets through Marina del Ray, and maybe in one or two other spots, but the bike lane is well marked.
> 
> If you want to do this route at a fast pace, it is best to do it in the early in the morning. As the day wears on the crowds will form and you'll have to slow down.
> 
> JSR


The path on the weekday mornings is best time to head from Venice to Redondo. Weekends are chaos in the Venice section of the path.


----------

